# Berkeley Fall 2012 - Sunday, September 2, 2012



## Vincents (Aug 13, 2012)

A light competition. Also, a Nationals Staff mini-reunion.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleyFall2012

Have fun, guys.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 13, 2012)

Feet is an event in the schedule, but then its not one in the registration sheet.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

no big cubes 
Probably won't be able to go, my school year starts at around the same time.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 13, 2012)

KCuber said:


> no big cubes
> Probably won't be able to go, my school year starts at around the same time.



You live in MA, why would you go to Cali for a small comp?


----------



## KCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

i have credits for a flight, so i waiting for a california comp to use them.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2012)

Vincents said:


> FOOT SOLVING. The one and ONLY TIME, in the foreseeable future, footsolving will ever be held at Berkeley (and probably in the continental United States, Nationals notwithstanding) in the foreseeable future.



Just putting this here.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 13, 2012)

Why was this only announced on the 12th and the competition is happening in the 2nd (20 days later)?

(I'm not complaining, just wondering...)


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2012)

The 30 day rule is often bent when the competition is put together by organizers with a proven track record. This probably wouldn't happen for a small first time competition in the Midwest.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 14, 2012)

We also chose the 2nd because any later and some Nationals staff and competitors wouldn't be in the Bay Area anymore (flying out for school).


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish I could go but that's like a 6 hour drive and school starts a few days after


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 25, 2012)

I registered, but I only registered for 3x3 and 3x3 oh when I wanted to do magic(probably the only time I will ever be able to with it being removed in 2013-onwards) what should I do???????????:confused:


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I registered, but I only registered for 3x3 and 3x3 oh when I wanted to do magic(probably the only time I will ever be able to with it being removed in 2013-onwards) what should I do???????????:confused:


Do magic.


----------



## shelley (Aug 25, 2012)

Better idea: don't do magic.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 25, 2012)

shelley said:


> Better idea: don't do magic.


Reasoning?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Reasoning?



**** just got real.

It's looking like I'll be going.
But of course, this could change.
Classic me =x


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 25, 2012)

wait... so I can just go at registration 2 and say I'm doing magic too and thats it?


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> wait... so I can just go at registration 2 and say I'm doing magic too and thats it?


You would be 2 and a half hours late for the event, chances are that they would say no. If you can't get there that early then just don't do the event.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay well reg1 then


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a magic with Lucas's cubeie pattern on his magic page(sorry can't put a pic now it's like instead of a ring it's lots of cubes lined up to form a ring or whatever, you get the point) is it legal?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> I have a magic with Lucas's cubeie pattern on his magic page(sorry can't put a pic now it's like instead of a ring it's lots of cubes lined up to form a ring or whatever, you get the point) is it legal?



If the starting and ending positions are reached with the same method as normal magic, it's legal.

EDIT: My father has informed me that I can register since I'll be going. Let's all cross our fingers and hope it stays that way =x


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yessssss thank you


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Is anyone willing to sell me their 50+ mm stickered zhanchi for under 10$ at the competition?


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you know....

This is my first DYK?
Telling Mitch to sub-10 actually works?
It didn't work the other way around, unless you count 9.69 +2?
I got my first 1st place, in 3BLD?
First time 3x3 podium too?
It was the first time I had ever made a 2nd round (final) of 3x3 OH?
I finally finished my streak of beating my 3x3 OH PB in comp single and average in a row, stopping at 8?
Feet corner twists and pops are not fun?
Mystery event was master ball in cup?
2 OLL skips and 1 PLL skip in OH?

This was an awesome comp, thanks for the extra round of 3x3 and hosting it.

Edit: Based on live results:
Mistake in my 2x2 round 1: solve 5 is 5.25, not 5.52. Seen here at 1:08: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C90xiKN7K-I&feature=youtu.be
Mistake in 3x3 finals: solve 1 is 11.80, not 11.88. Seen here at 4:27: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XflYlhaBw4Y&list=UUxG0uFX5EDc-gVlTVgcSFaw&index=1&feature=plcp
And Mitch has 38 moves on FMC, when he told me he got 48 multiple times. Now he is telling me it is real, so there's no way to check unless you have the sheets.
Sorry for being so picky.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a white GuHong v2 that isn't mine. If someone's missing it, please let me know.

EDIT: Problem solved--it's Edward's.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 3, 2012)

mitch is not capable of 38 move fmc's


----------



## Forte (Sep 3, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Reasoning?



Reasoning


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you know...

-I have decided to finally reform my F2L. My highly unoptimal and self-taught F2L has proven to be far too many moves, and nuking 5 tps seems to be my limit. I'm hoping I can practice at least an hour a week this year. 
-I almost got a sub-20 OH average, but fell short?
-In the end I only lost 25 cents?
-I got really tired and I got 3 F-perms in the second round, hence my bad average?


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone have the 3rd scramble for 3x3 Round 1?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone have the FMC scramble?
Btw, the satisfaction of turning in a 37-move FMC after only ten minutes is like no other.


----------

